# Batz In Perth



## Batz (25/1/07)

Now for you who have already been associated with me perhaps hiding under the bed is the best option  
Others may like to have a bit of a get together and then learn to aviod any future dealing with the Batz.
I know PistolPatch is keen to put up with my ramblings once again,so what about Perth brewers?
Friday the 2nd sound ok?
Perhaps LC or some place?

Let me know your feeling on this with out hurting mine too much... h34r: 


Batz


----------



## mika (25/1/07)

I haven't been warned before or heard the stories, so why not ?
2nd of Feb seems good to me, I might not be there for long but I'll have a couple of beers with ya


----------



## hughman666 (25/1/07)

belgian beer cafe would count me in for a few as i work down the road....LC may be a bit of a stretch but not undoable!


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/1/07)

Hey Batz. I'm guessing 2 Feb? It would be great to catch up, but I have the Western Force Highlanders game at 7 pm, so late afternoon and a cityish pub like the Belgian or the Moon would help me make it. You staying in the usual place next to the Moon?


----------



## Batz (25/1/07)

No, staying with my son this time GL,but the city afternoon is not a problem,can do LC with the pissy mob later :beer: 

Batz


----------



## pbrosnan (25/1/07)

Batz said:


> No, staying with my son this time GL,but the city afternoon is not a problem,can do LC with the pissy mob later :beer:
> 
> Batz



Hi there,

Always keen to put a face to a name. If it's a city gig I'm in. Bobby Dazzler's next to The M&P has good old Cooper's on tap ...


----------



## kook (25/1/07)

Sorry, busy most that weekend, though could catch up later (ie, after 15:00) Saturday either in the city or Freo.


----------



## big d (26/1/07)

Unfuken believable.I move down west,i score a job ,most of which my shift is over the west coast brewers meetings every month so i cant attend and now i find out im 4 days into a fifo shift and Batz is in town. 
Im gob smacked once again.
One day Batz i will meet up with you.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Goat (26/1/07)

Count me in there somewhere.

City is better for me if its to be a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/1/07)

Depends where I am working on the day, but will try and drop in for a swift 'alf.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (26/1/07)

Count me in for one beer in the city - I will be driving so will be leaving the wobbly boots at home.


----------



## deebee (26/1/07)

Friday arvo at the Moon sounds good. I'm in, subject to late scratchings.


----------



## PistolPatch (28/1/07)

Can't wait for this this one Batz. Can't believe bigD can't make it  Looking forward to meeting the Perth guys and am hoping they are as mad as the banana benders.

Anyway you know me, I'll be there wherever and whatever time suits. In fact in this 40 degree heat a 9am start sounds good :blink: A city start and Freo finish at LC's sounds good too (close to home).

See you then!


----------



## InCider (28/1/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Can't wait for this this one Batz. Can't believe bigD can't make it  Looking forward to meeting the Perth guys and am hoping they are as mad as the banana benders.
> 
> Anyway you know me, I'll be there wherever and whatever time suits. In fact in this 40 degree heat a 9am start sounds good :blink: A city start and Freo finish at LC's sounds good too (close to home).
> 
> See you then!


Lock up your sisters! Patch is on the prowl!


----------



## mika (28/1/07)

I work in the city as well, so if the City is the go I'm still in.
Anywhere where there's beer will work for me on a Friday night...I catch the train home, so it could get messy :super:


----------



## big d (28/1/07)

Its a total bummer pistolpatch as i sat relatively idle in Perth for a few months sorting out the house and now ive a job and all is happening and i just happen to be flying out for an 8 day swing at work.How long are you in the hot city of perth for as i maybe able to catch up with you when i get back.

Cheers
Big d


----------



## barfridge (28/1/07)

Should be good for me. (depending on work yada yada yada)


----------



## recharge (28/1/07)

Can someone have a proxy drink for me 
Still in the USA until the 15th

Rich


----------



## mika (29/1/07)

Ok Recharge....since you twisted my arm


----------



## Asher (29/1/07)

I'll throw down a couple of quickies in the city. Though I'm off to the Force game also.

Asher


----------



## PistolPatch (29/1/07)

big d said:


> How long are you in the hot city of perth?



Batz threw me out of QLD for writing too longer posts so I'm back here for good now bigD. Moving into a new place on Wednesday in East Freo. If there are any WA meets in Freo make sure you come and stay. I promise to throw you off the hill at the front of my place. When you reach the bottom you'll find yourself in The Left Bank pub amongst about 300 of Perth's most stunning women :blink: Perfect!

I know you promised to buy me a beer months ago when I wrote 2 short posts in a row. That was a one time event so I figure I must owe you a few hundred beers by now. Can't wait to buy you the first one :beer:


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/1/07)

OK I can be at the Moon and Six from about 4:30 pm on Friday, and will be heading off by 6 or 6:30 to the game. How does that suit Batz? For those wanting to catch up there, I am a tall bloke with a goatee, incredibly good looking, will be wearing an All Blacks rugby jumper. Batz is a real ugly bloke with a full on beard. Can't miss us.


----------



## Batz (29/1/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> OK I can be at the Moon and Six from about 4:30 pm on Friday, and will be heading off by 6 or 6:30 to the game. How does that suit Batz? For those wanting to catch up there, I am a tall bloke with a goatee, incredibly good looking, will be wearing an All Blacks rugby jumper. Batz is a real ugly bloke with a full on beard. Can't miss us.



:angry: 

OK I'll be there 4.30pm,off to LC with Pat after that.

Batz


----------



## mika (29/1/07)

GL maybe lose some of the embellishment on your description so that those people who haven't met you before have half a chance


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (30/1/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> OK I can be at the Moon and Six from about 4:30 pm on Friday, and will be heading off by 6 or 6:30 to the game. How does that suit Batz? For those wanting to catch up there, I am a tall bloke with a goatee, incredibly good looking, will be wearing an All Blacks rugby jumper. Batz is a real ugly bloke with a full on beard. Can't miss us.


See you at M&S around 4.30. Similarly,I'll be leaving ~6.30 so if anyone wants a lift home between Perth and Lesmurdie there is a seat in the ute available.


----------



## Doogiechap (30/1/07)

For those who need a more visual picture on what GL looks like here is a little piccy of him looking a bit upset  



I have my doubts about making it but am rueing the missed opportunity of meeting one of the forums best Eastern State S#!*tstirrers. h34r: 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/1/07)

Doogiechap said:


> For those who need a more visual picture on what GL looks like here is a little piccy of him looking a bit upset



If that photo goes on this site one more time, theres gonna be trouble!


----------



## therook (30/1/07)

I feel sorry for the bloke standing behind him with the flashy shirt on  wearing the cap


----------



## troywhite (30/1/07)

I work and live in the city so I'd be up for an afternoon/eve beer (good ol public service  ). 

I have a poker night later on so I'll need to depart and stagger home at about 6ish. (plus any other excuse I need to avoid drinking the swill at LC  )


----------



## pbrosnan (30/1/07)

therook said:


> I feel sorry for the bloke standing behind him with the flashy shirt on  wearing the cap



That's what you get for joining the Cooper's Club. Tend to avoid wearing it on formal occasions (weddings, funerals etc) ...


----------



## PistolPatch (30/1/07)

If 4:30 is too late for anyone I'm up for an earlier beer - say 3pm. (I'm thinking of you Hughmann  )

You got jetlag Batz? Can't believe that YOU suggested a 4:30pm start. Hopefully this means very late finish :huh:


----------



## barfridge (30/1/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> If that photo goes on this site one more time, theres gonna be trouble!


Believe him when he says that. The bruises are only healing from the last time I posted it.


----------



## Goat (30/1/07)

funny but...


----------



## deebee (31/1/07)

PistolPatch said:


> If 4:30 is too late for anyone I'm up for an earlier beer - say 3pm.




If this offer is still open on the day PP, I might be able to sneak away early. Really depends on how much I get done in the morning and which way the boss is looking.


----------



## Batz (31/1/07)

I suppose I can get there earlier PP,no idea of how to get to the city from here but I have a son with a car  
May mean an earlier finish  
Batz


----------



## InCider (31/1/07)

Pat just PM'd me to say how much me misses my sister. The only way I can help is let my fingers to the walking...

ADA ROSE STUDIO 
205 South Tce, Fremantle 
Western Australia 
(08) 9335-8310 


Patch, tell them InCider sent you  And remember this is our little secret! :blink:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (31/1/07)

Batz where is "here" ?


----------



## Batz (1/2/07)

Lesmurdie


Batz


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (1/2/07)

Batz said:


> Lesmurdie
> Batz


Gods country  

If ur still in town for the junctyard brewday, SWMBO may give us a lift to Ashers....otherwise bus No 283 runs sporadically on weekends......

Edit: Carp typing


----------



## PistolPatch (1/2/07)

deebee said:


> If this offer is still open on the day PP, I might be able to sneak away early. Really depends on how much I get done in the morning and which way the boss is looking.



Looks like I'm getting a lift to the train now deebee so won't be there until 4. Will be available from then to talk shop - I won't bring my brother 

Also, was chatting to Batz and it looks like we might have to skip Freo drinks as he's is in the total opposite direction.

Cheers
Pat

Ada Rose rings a bell InCider. I think my Dad goes there :blink:


----------



## InCider (1/2/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Ada Rose rings a bell InCider. I think my Dad goes there :blink:



Ahh...! I thought they said 'Senor Patch', but is was 'Senior Patch'!  

Juanita said you had left some things there last time. :wub: 

Cheers & Beers,

InCider


----------



## hughman666 (1/2/07)

i've just been called down to bloody kwinana tomorrow for a meeting from 3pm onwards. this takes me out of action for any possible pub jaunt in town.

:angry:


----------



## mika (1/2/07)

Sounds like it's time for a sicke Hughman


----------



## hughman666 (1/2/07)

mika_lika said:


> Sounds like it's time for a sicke Hughman



ha if only! in my line of work certain meetings determine whether you'll be rich or poor for the rest of the year - tomorrow is such an occasion <_<
maybe i'll catch you guys at asher's brewday or another pissy occasion


----------



## barfridge (2/2/07)

Sorry guys, just came home from work.

I'm tired, smelly and still have more to do tomorrow. Catch you all at Asher's Arborial Extravaganza.


----------



## InCider (2/2/07)

Patch just send me a text asking if there was a family discount at the Ada Rose. I had to reply that: what you put in is what you get out."  

He then txt'd me back saying my sister had said: "Hi!" :blink: 

May NSW telemarketers call him at 6am during daylight savings!


----------



## deebee (2/2/07)

Sorry I piked as well. Had to leave the city around 3 to pick up kids from school. Got home and was planning to come back in, but there was beer in the fridge and cricket on telly.

Hope it was fun.

Seeyez at Asher's.

DB


----------



## Batz (3/2/07)

Just got home $100 in train fares and $400 taxi's....I hate city's :angry: 

batz


----------



## Simon W (3/2/07)

Batz said:


> Just got home $100 in train fares and $400 taxi's....I hate city's :angry:
> 
> batz



Ouch! Bastards, I woulda thought the other guys could pay their own fares! :blink: 
Did they make ya shout drinks all night too? 

Seriously tho, I know what ya mean.
I try to avoid the place like the plague.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (3/2/07)

Great to meet Pat n Batz and see Ant before he heads off......bummer I had to drive. 

cheers
chilla


----------



## Batz (3/2/07)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> Great to meet Pat n Batz and see Ant before he heads off......bummer I had to drive.
> 
> cheers
> chilla



I wish I had taken your offer for a ride chilla,Pat is a bad bloke to spend much time with,we were refused drinks later in the night.
I caught the wrong train for a while,had to go back to Perth station and start again,I won't even go into the taxi saga <_< 

Wifes not talking to me this morning,I thought I was quiet  


Great the meet up with you all

Batz


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (3/2/07)

Batz said:


> I wish I had taken your offer for a ride chilla,Pat is a bad bloke to spend much time with,we were refused drinks later in the night.
> I caught the wrong train for a while,had to go back to Perth station and start again,I won't even go into the taxi saga <_<
> 
> Wifes not talking to me this morning,I thought I was quiet
> ...


When I left you were midway through a pint of Suffolk Strong with Pat luring you over to the darkside!


----------



## mika (3/2/07)

The scene shortly before I left.

Was good to have some drinks with you both, cheers :beer: 





Ad this was before they got to the Train and Taxi's h34r:


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (3/2/07)

Thanks for the beer label Batz- it has been a welcome addition to the brew fridge door.


----------



## PistolPatch (4/2/07)

Still no internet on so pinching someone else's for a minute.

Really enjoyed meeting everyone and can't believe that another AHB'er lives in my street. What are the chances of that?

I have a photo of a Batz sticker in a prominent place but will have to post it later. I have bigger concerns at the moment like why did I wake up on Saturday morning to McDonalds wrappings, 4 packs of Mentos and a half pack or Panadold? Where did I make my taxi driver go and how much did it cost? 

Looking forward to meeting the rest of the WA contingent and if they're as good as the blokes on Friday, then perfect!

I have all the train and taxi details from Batz - an absolute crack up!

Thank you all very much,
Pat


----------

